# Restaurant Owner LOOKING INTO requiring App Drivers to sign up in order to take their deliveries



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ok so you read the title and wonder what does that mean?

So a restaurant owner I am no longer in contract with but still help out when needed, is having serious problems with app drivers in his shop's delivery area (not my delivery area). He is proposing that all drivers register with him.

His proposal (he is asking my opinion on this) is that when a driver shows up for the first time, he will require them to show their account on the app and ask for their DL. If they refuse, the restaurant will refuse the delivery. The restaurant will let the driver take the delivery if they give the info and tell them next time they come, they will need to register with them, for $1. If they do not register, they will no longer be able to pick up deliveries after the first one before asking to register.

The registration system is simple. The restaurant will issue them a four or six digit number of their choice and the driver will sign in to a delivery terminal when arriving. This restaurant is super busy so they have a dedicated driver coordinator who deals with assigning orders to in-house delivery drivers as well as managing all the app deliveries. Once a driver signs in, the driver coordinator will assign the app delivery to the driver so that the restaurant can keep track of the app drivers taking their deliveries.

The point of this is to ban drivers who pickup and cancel in addition to, in the owner's words, prosecute the drivers who also pickup and cancel. He goes on to tell me that he had thirty six orders just last week that were picked up and canceled and he is still fighting with DD and UE on payment for those orders.

The customers for this particular shop are mostly higher end and tip well and drivers always like coming to pick up there because the order system is managed well and the driver coordinator will also turn off accepting deliveries on the app if it gets too busy. They also offer app drivers a slice of pizza or garlic knots when they stop in to pick up in addition to free fountain drinks. So this restaurant is one of the good ones that cares about their customers and drivers. They are just tired of the app drivers who are hurting their customers and bottom line by stealing their orders.

So anyway, I told him I am on this forum and he says, ask them their thoughts. So here I am. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I would laugh in his face and walk off.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

In order to demand something he's got to have some leverage. I can't really think of a restaurant in my area that I would do this for. I don't get consistent high-tip deliveries from any single high-end restaurant. So no restaurant really is in any position to demand anything from me. That being said, most food schleppers are Top Dashing, quintuple-jabbed, brain-dead, rule-followers so I'm sure they'd do this or *anything* else the owner wanted without question.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd blacklist that place.

bad situation = walk away


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Agreed with the replies above. Have him hire his own drivers, problem solved.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

A sushi restaurant here in Orlando requires drivers confirm before he hands over food. I said I confirm here right in front of you once I verified order is correct (2 drinks I couldn’t see because bag sealed). He drinks are in there. I reply why should I trust you when you don’t trust me to confirm right here. I’ll even let you hit the button and I Kay the phone on counter. He said you must confirm before you touch it see what’s inside 

ok you can keep it and I walked out an ultimatum over a borderline order at rush hour. I decided to cross the street to gators dockside for beer and let the food sit. An hour later I reassigned it order not read. By then traffic eased.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> A sushi restaurant here in Orlando requires drivers confirm before he hands over food. I said I confirm here right in front of you once I verified order is correct (2 drinks I couldn’t see because bag sealed). He drinks are in there. I reply why should I trust you when you don’t trust me to confirm right here. I’ll even let you hit the button and I Kay the phone on counter. He said you must confirm before you touch it see what’s inside
> 
> ok you can keep it and I walked out an ultimatum over a borderline order at rush hour. I decided to cross the street to gators dockside for beer and let the food sit. An hour later I reassigned it order not read. By then traffic eased.


EXACTLY my situation - wrote about it here. Demanded I sign a receipt that I picked up all items. I said - open it in front of me and cross-check everything. They insisted I sign the receipt, THEN they’ll give it to me and _I_ can cross check. I walked and never took a ping from them again.

This guy wants drivers to _pay_ to register. Wage? No. Health insurance? No. Good tips will be taken by in-house drivers, you get cheap overflow and a fountain drink. Thanks, I have Pepsi bottles in my car.

As a result, he’ll just get noobs to register, and deliver accordingly.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

homeytheeclown said:


> Is he aware he can hire more of his own drivers and pay them minimum wage instead of using an app to skirt and violate labor laws?
> 
> I would also laugh, walk out so that particular delivery is beyond late, never pick up that there again, place fake orders from time to time, then return one night, maybe a few times a year, and lose nails all over his parking lot. Maybe buy some bed bugs, rats/mice, or cockraoches online and throw them on the roof while next day making a complaint to health department.....
> 
> 36+ orders los in 1 week and still uses an illegal app instead of hiring more drivers locally? tell your friend he's a disgrace to the human race and I hope his business fails, he can stick his garlic nots and old slices of pizza where the sun dont shine


That’s quite the overreaction. It would be sufficient to decline and blacklist. As an owner, he’s allowed to try if he likes. Just not with me.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

homeytheeclown said:


> 36+ orders los in 1 week and still uses an illegal app instead of hiring more drivers locally?


Yeah I'm throwing the BS flag on that 36 number. Sounds like your typical cheap ass (probably foreign) restaurant owner.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

joebo1963 said:


> ok you can keep it and I walked out an ultimatum over a borderline order at rush hour. I decided to cross the street to gators dockside for beer and let the food sit. An hour later I reassigned it order not read. By then traffic eased.


Lol. Only thing you did wrong is not having some wings at Gators.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ABSOLUTLY.

So many people on this forum moan and complain and whine that they dont get paid when the make a pickup and the store says sorry the order was already picked up, yet so many also moan and complain about a store taking steps to prevent that fraud/theft.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

FL_Steve said:


> Lol. Only thing you did wrong is not having some wings at Gators.


At gators now


----------



## Shayanz (Oct 8, 2021)

He can go **** himself, do I need he's permission to work or I need to check in with him ?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

BigJohn said:


> ABSOLUTLY.
> 
> So many people on this forum moan and complain and whine that they dont get paid when the make a pickup and the store says sorry the order was already picked up, yet so many also moan and complain about a store taking steps to prevent that fraud/theft.


😂😂😂😂😂😂
_🎵Here you come again, And there I go…🎶🎶🎶_


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

joebo1963 said:


> At gators now


What’s Gators?!?


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What’s Gators?!?


Central Florida sports bar chain with some good wings.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

FL_Steve said:


> Central Florida sports bar chain with some good wings.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> stop by for a beer. I buy. You can spot me


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> *What’s Gators?!?*





FL_Steve said:


> *Central Florida sports bar chain with some good wings.*











Do they taste like chicken?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

One of the McDonald’s franchises here requires drivers to sign that order was picked up.

From what I understand, most franchises of McDonald’s will be requiring the same.

Don’t sign? No order for you.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

There is a lot of theft with drivers stealing orders as of late. I hear it at every restaurant I go to lately. No orders on racks anymore, etc.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> There is a lot of theft with drivers stealing orders as of late. I hear it at every restaurant I go to lately. No orders on racks anymore, etc.


Same here. It's not just drivers stealing. Bums off the street, walk in and grab anything.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> One of the McDonald’s franchises here requires drivers to sign that order was picked up.
> 
> From what I understand, most franchises of McDonald’s will be requiring the same.
> 
> Don’t sign? No order for you.


Oh no!!!!! I won’t get to deliver McD’s?!?!? Oh, woe is me!!!

I think Walmart should require signatures also.

And Walgreens.

And KFC and Playa Bowls.

In other words, all places with crappy tipping clientele can knock themselves out.

What happens in good smart places is they quickly establish a rapport with the better drivers. So unless it’s a super-crappy non-tipper, their usual drivers show up.

That many stolen orders in a week signals what to you as a driver? That it was probably a crap offer no good, experienced and ethical driver would take. ‘Cause we don’t do crap like that. So he’s getting the “cream of the crop” - ‘cause the orders suck. He’s giving all the good stuff to in-house drivers, leaving the $2 pings to “the help”. So “the help” helps themselves.

But he can knock himself out.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh no!!!!! I won’t get to deliver McD’s?!?!? Oh, woe is me!!!
> 
> I think Walmart should require signatures also.
> 
> ...


My McDonald’s generally have decent tippers… and signing is not store decision… it’s corporate


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh no!!!!! I won’t get to deliver McD’s?!?!? Oh, woe is me!!!
> 
> I think Walmart should require signatures also.
> 
> ...


I have a good rapport with the restaurants I frequent… I don’t even have to show my phone to them. But there is definitely orders going missing. I show up and order has been already picked up. Happening more than usual.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Ok so you read the title and wonder what does that mean?
> 
> So a restaurant owner I am no longer in contract with but still help out when needed, is having serious problems with app drivers in his shop's delivery area (not my delivery area). He is proposing that all drivers register with him.
> 
> ...


I don't do deliveries so I'm speaking out of partial ignorance. 

Between 30+ missing deliveries in a week and app companies taking a high percentage of fees, would it make more sense for him to just hire in house delivery people? 

Papa John's and Domino's have them successfully. 

Do the numbers work for him to do that?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

New2This said:


> I don't do deliveries so I'm speaking out of partial ignorance.
> 
> Between 30+ missing deliveries in a week and app companies taking a high percentage of fees, would it make more sense for him to just hire in house delivery people?
> 
> ...


Re-read the OP. Not only does he have in-house delivery, he has a designated delivery manager.

What he _wants_ is to dump low-tipping and long-distance order on app drivers, and for them ro pay to register to take those crap orders. His in-house drivers likely get trips by seniority. He just figured that as drivers are the most abused parties in the mix, why not dump more crap on them.

Simply put, the man’s an asshole.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

New2This said:


> I don't do deliveries so I'm speaking out of partial ignorance.
> 
> Between 30+ missing deliveries in a week and app companies taking a high percentage of fees, would it make more sense for him to just hire in house delivery people?
> 
> ...


Restaurants get paid regardless. It does not matter if an order is delivered or not. Restaurants lose nothing. If these apps want the restaurant to rebuild the order, a new ticket must be issued, and the restaurant gets paid again.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Re-read the OP. Not only does he have in-house delivery, he has a designated delivery manager.
> 
> What he _wants_ is to dump low-tipping and long-distance order on app drivers, and for them ro pay to register to take those crap orders. His in-house drivers likely get trips by seniority. He just figured that as drivers are the most abused parties in the mix, why not dump more crap on them.
> 
> Simply put, the man’s an asshole.


1. I would not pay anything.
2. I would not show my DL to anyone.

I wonder what the app positions are on things of this nature.

Personally, I think the delivery apps should stop doing business with restaurants like this.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

What exactly is happening? Is the driver just keeping the order they were sent to pick up, or is a different driver collecting their own order, then taking another one for themselves?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Re-read the OP. Not only does he have in-house delivery, he has a designated delivery manager.
> 
> What he _wants_ is to dump low-tipping and long-distance order on app drivers, and for them ro pay to register to take those crap orders. His in-house drivers likely get trips by seniority. He just figured that as drivers are the most abused parties in the mix, why not dump more crap on them.
> 
> Simply put, the man’s an asshole.


Forgive my ignorance but I'm confused here, how can he take the orders that's coming in from ubereats, and distribute the good ones to his driver and give the bad ones back to the Uber Eats drivers could you please explain.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> 1. I would not pay anything.
> 2. I would not show my DL to anyone.
> 
> I wonder what the app positions are on things of this nature.
> ...


I don't see how he can legally do this without Uber permission, isn't he basically creating a side income for himself outside of the Uber app,

Could you imagine if every restaurant required this a $1 membership fee to deliver their orders I'm going to pay them to deliver their orders, and is this a monthly fee or a one-time fee.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I don't see how he can legally do this without Uber permission, isn't he basically creating a side income for himself outside of the Uber app,
> 
> Could you imagine if every restaurant required this a $1 membership fee to deliver their orders I'm going to pay them to deliver their orders, and is this a monthly fee or a one-time fee.


If he can do this can we require a $20 membership fee per driver from him to pick up orders from his establishment? Tit for tat is fair.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Ok so you read the title and wonder what does that mean?
> 
> So a restaurant owner I am no longer in contract with but still help out when needed, is having serious problems with app drivers in his shop's delivery area (not my delivery area). He is proposing that all drivers register with him.
> 
> ...


F that! I’d keep my dollar and he can keep his food. The last thing we need is a middleman in between the apps and drivers.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Hope he's able to report all the food thieves if orders don't disappear out of the system when cancelled. 36 people looking to get deactivated for a free meal.
Only time I've ever cancelled a food order is at a hotel, where the person didn't answer their phone to tell me what room they're at after several calls and messages.
Maybe I could of checked with the lobby but it was late night and who knows if they're going to tell us the room number for a first name maybe last initial order.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This guy wants drivers to _pay_ to register.


Correct. He is only proposing $1 though and it is a one time fee. His thoughts on it is that it is a good restaurant to pick up from that takes cares of drivers and is well organized for delivery and that he pays to always have one employee manage deliveries. So if an app driver really wants to pick up there, they should have no problem paying $1, especially since the restaurant always treats drivers picking up to free food and drink. He also feels if a driver picking up has a problem with $1, one time, they would be a problem driver anyhow. Meaning, canceling after pickup, which is the whole reason for proposing this implementation.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> Good tips will be taken by in-house drivers, you get cheap overflow


Not true. He has a dedicated delivery area for his own drivers and it is not very large, He uses the delivery platforms for only his extended delivery area, which is beyond where his delivery drivers will go.

Now you may have a problem with this but he instructs staff to check the addresses on all app orders and if it is in their delivery area, they will call the customer and ask if they wish to have the order converted to in-house delivery. They also use online ordering for in-house on their website. For the platforms, the customer needs to order on the platform. Anyway, the customer is usually converted to in-house and the order is canceled. If the app driver still shows up, they are still welcome to pizza and a drink.

The owner is very adamant about not using app drivers for overflow. Therefore, the app drivers are always paid according to what the platform pays plus the customer's tip. This restaurant does not use the platforms for cheap overflow.



FL_Steve said:


> Sounds like your typical cheap ass (probably foreign) restaurant owner.


He is American, born and raised.



BigJohn said:


> ABSOLUTLY.
> 
> So many people on this forum moan and complain and whine that they dont get paid when the make a pickup and the store says sorry the order was already picked up, yet so many also moan and complain about a store taking steps to prevent that fraud/theft.


I agree. This restaurant treats drivers to food and drink in the event an order is canceled, and they did not get paid. The restaurant needs to take measures to help prevent app drivers from giving bad customer service but stealing orders. Yes, they are not his employees and he has no control over them but implementing something like this could deter order theft.



Shayanz said:


> He can go **** himself, do I need he's permission to work or I need to check in with him ?


No you don't but you did need his permission or the staff's permission to leave with the order. So there is that.



SinTaxERROR said:


> There is a lot of theft with drivers stealing orders as of late. I hear it at every restaurant I go to lately. No orders on racks anymore, etc.


I see that too in my own delivery area. This restaurant does not have deliveries accessible to the app driver picking up. They need to check in with the driver coordinator. This restaurant also has customer pickup/take out but unlike other restaurants, like Buffalo Wild Wings for example (cough cough), this restaurant has a separate cashier and staff for take out orders. The only thing the take out staff handles, in regards to delivery, is take phone calls for customers taking delivery orders, as well as take out.



New2This said:


> Between 30+ missing deliveries in a week and app companies taking a high percentage of fees, would it make more sense for him to just hire in house delivery people?


Hey does have in-house delivery for his small delivery area and only uses the platforms for deliveries outside of the delivery area.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> Re-read the OP. Not only does he have in-house delivery, he has a designated delivery manager.


Their designation is Driver Coordinator



Ms. Mercenary said:


> What he _wants_ is to dump low-tipping and long-distance order on app drivers, and for them to pay to register to take those crap orders.


No correct. The in-house drivers take all the orders within their small delivery area and the app drivers take the orders outside of that. What the platform pays out per delivery and what the customer tips is outside the restaurant owner's control. Also, no "long distance" orders at this restaurant. The platforms will routinely "reset" their delivery area radius because, you know, the platforms want more deliveries and more money. However, the restaurant owner and driver coordinator check the account weekly will set the radius to something "reasonable". Obviously, an order 10+ miles away is not reasonable so they do not set the radius that far out.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> Simply put, the man’s an asshole.


Disagree but opinions vary. He pays his employees fair and gives free meals to employee and app drivers. So in the end, it is a matter of opinion.



SinTaxERROR said:


> Restaurants get paid regardless. It does not matter if an order is delivered or not. Restaurants lose nothing. If these apps want the restaurant to rebuild the order, a new ticket must be issued, and the restaurant gets paid again.


*NOT TRUE. * Things were not like they were several years ago. I am a consultant in the industry in addition to being an app driver. Just as app drivers (and random people walking in a restaurant) steal orders, restaurants have also been caught being paid for orders they did not make. Therefore, as of recent, the administrator of the account for the restaurant needs to create a ticket, after the weekly reconcile, on any order that the platform felt should be unpaid or underpaid to the restaurant or, my favorite, the ones "under investigation".

You think restaurants just receive the money from the order, with all the other orders, minus the fees, and every thing is kosher and call it a day. It is absolutely anything but that. The platforms are screwing restaurants too and they know owners and staff do not have time to audit the orders, one by one, after a weekly reconcile of 700 to 1000+ orders to make sure they got paid for each delivery AND each item on that delivery. I audit these reconciles and the amount of support tickets I need to put in, on a weekly basis, from all the restaurants I help with as a consultant would make you angry. Pay the app drivers low and steal from the restaurants too!

Having to audit, then log support tickets for missing compensation on orders, then following up on those tickets, is a whole other position at restaurant in itself sometimes, depending on their volume, and the platforms know it.



Atom guy said:


> What exactly is happening? Is the driver just keeping the order they were sent to pick up, or is a different driver collecting their own order, then taking another one for themselves?


The delivery orders are handles by a driver coordinator and all delivery orders are placed in their section, when completed. The only way an app driver is given a delivery is after the app driver checks in and verifies which order they are taking. The area is a room with a window cut out for drivers to walk up to inside the restaurant and it is impossible for orders to be taken without the restaurant's permission unless someone climbed over the delivery window into the room.

So with that said, it is happening because drivers are picking up the orders and then canceling after they leave. Sometimes picking up the order and canceling before marking picked up, sometimes canceling after marking picked up while on the way (or sitting in the parking lot with a fork and knife, for example).



painfreepc said:


> is this a monthly fee or a one-time fee.


One time fee.



Yotadriver said:


> I’d keep my dollar and he can keep his food.


It is a one time fee. If $1 breaks you or the principle of the matter upsets you that much that you will not pick up there, that is the EXACT REASON why the owner is proposing to implement this. It is app drivers like you who are a risk and the $1 weeds those people out.



Calirolla said:


> Hope he's able to report all the food thieves if orders don't disappear out of the system when cancelled. 36 people looking to get deactivated for a free meal.


With UE. they say they will look into it but who knows with them. We swear we have seen the same driver who we suspected pickup and cancel only show up two weeks later and pick up again.

With DD though, as much as I hate that platform (I tell owners not to use them and also, personally, I have an account to deliver but i refuse to deliver for them), I need to give them credit on this one. DD will deactivate drivers for this nonsense and we know because the idiot drivers show up asking about the order and complain about being deactivated. So at least we know DD is doing "something".

It is simple. Pick up the order. Drop off the order. You do not need to return the order but if you have problems, contact support so they can help and log the circumstance. You not wanting to drive the distance for the pay after picking up so you cancel is not a problem. You being hungry and thinking to yourself this lobster pasta would make a good dinner, also not a problem.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Correct. He is only proposing $1 though and it is a one time fee. His thoughts on it is that it is a good restaurant to pick up from that takes cares of drivers and is well organized for delivery and that he pays to always have one employee manage deliveries. So if an app driver really wants to pick up there, they should have no problem paying $1, especially since the restaurant always treats drivers picking up to free food and drink. He also feels if a driver picking up has a problem with $1, one time, they would be a problem driver anyhow. Meaning, canceling after pickup, which is the whole reason for proposing this implementation.
> 
> 
> Not true. He has a dedicated delivery area for his own drivers and it is not very large, He uses the delivery platforms for only his extended delivery area, which is beyond where his delivery drivers will go.
> ...


So basically it’s not “looking into”, it’s decided. You wanted to get drivers’ input. You got drivers’ input and proceeded to explain how wrong they are.

So here’s what I propose: why doesn’t he go ahead and implement it and see what happens. Clearly most on this forum would walk. But in his area - who knows? You have your input, no need to explain to us how grand and brilliant this is. We disagree. Clearly.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So basically it’s not “looking into”, it’s decided. You wanted to get drivers’ input. You got drivers’ input and proceeded to explain how wrong they are.


What?!? No. I responded to their replies. I never said anyone wrong except where they had the wrong info and needed to be corrected. 🤦‍♂️



Ms. Mercenary said:


> So here’s what I propose: why doesn’t he go ahead and implement it and see what happens.


We are still discussing and looking into it but it seems like that is the direction he wants to go.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> You have your input, no need to explain to us how grand and brilliant this is. We disagree. Clearly.


I think it is a mixed bag, honestly. We are also getting feedback from app drivers who come in.

I never said how amazing this idea is. Just giving clarity. No need to be so difficult. 🤡


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> What?!? No. I responded to their replies. I never said anyone wrong except where they had the wrong info and needed to be corrected. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> We are still discussing and looking into it but it seems like that is the direction he wants to go.
> ...


Being logical is not being “difficult”. This is the second time you’ve called me that. I’m many things - but “difficult” is not one of them. I believe the word you’re looking for is “straightforward”, which I am exactly to _simplify_ things.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I never said how amazing this idea is. Just giving clarity. No need to be so difficult. 🤡


If anyone is being difficult it is you. 
The whole premise is flawed. He can’t define a subset of drivers to deliver orders. 
The gig companies send random drivers. They are not going to synch with his membership scheme.
How is he planning to reimburse the drivers he turns away for the time and expense they invested in coming to pick up his orders? 
If he is not going to compensate those drivers then yes, he is an azzwhole.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Atavar said:


> How is he planning to reimburse the drivers he turns away for the time and expense they invested in coming to pick up his orders?


Well I think the proposal is pretty clear. If he implements this under what is currently considered, the driver coordinator will be asking the driver to show the account into on their phone and for the ID the first time they come and pick up. There is no need to sign up. Failure to adhere to this will not allow the order to be given to the driver. The reason this will be required is if the driver takes the order then cancels and the platform does not pay the restaurant for the order. Then the restaurant can pursue the driver for theft.

If the driver shows the account info and ID, they are given an order and a piece of paper about how they sign up and they can sign up now or next time they come back for a pickup or anytime in their off time. Failure to sign up on the second pickup will result in the order not given to the driver unless they sign up.

Regardless if an app driver is given the order or refused, they are still allowed to take advantage of free pizza and drink for their trouble. Other than that, the restaurant will not be compensating a driver for time and travel for non-compliance of this store policy, if implemented.

If you plan on picking the order up and delivering it, then showing your account on the app and ID should not be a problem. Signing up should also not be a problem if you plan on delivering the order.

The other reason, by the way, why the proposed rule will require to show the account on the phone and the ID is to make sure app drivers are using their own account. THIS also seems to be a problem. Using other people's accounts. If the account does not match the ID, no delivery and the driver will be reported to the platform.


----------



## Vernited (Sep 6, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> A sushi restaurant here in Orlando requires drivers confirm before he hands over food. I said I confirm here right in front of you once I verified order is correct (2 drinks I couldn’t see because bag sealed). He drinks are in there. I reply why should I trust you when you don’t trust me to confirm right here. I’ll even let you hit the button and I Kay the phone on counter. He said you must confirm before you touch it see what’s inside
> 
> ok you can keep it and I walked out an ultimatum over a borderline order at rush hour. I decided to cross the street to gators dockside for beer and let the food sit. An hour later I reassigned it order not read. By then traffic eased.


Very dramatic over a confirm button? LOL every single restaurant here will ask you to confirm. Are you going to cry and get some beer after every delivery here? Lmao "Wahhh I am upset, let me go get some beer across the street and sit on this order for a whole hour, THAT WILL SHOW THEM" Emotional Intelligence buddy, its time to work on it. And you too Ms. Mercenary for agreeing with this nonsense, if most of you spent the same amount of time being petty, on actually working, you guys would make a livable wage. Maybe start a new reality show "The Over the top dramatic responses by delivery drivers"


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Well I think the proposal is pretty clear. If he implements this under what is currently considered, the driver coordinator will be asking the driver to show the account into on their phone and for the ID the first time they come and pick up. There is no need to sign up. Failure to adhere to this will not allow the order to be given to the driver. The reason this will be required is if the driver takes the order then cancels and the platform does not pay the restaurant for the order. Then the restaurant can pursue the driver for theft.
> 
> If the driver shows the account info and ID, they are given an order and a piece of paper about how they sign up and they can sign up now or next time they come back for a pickup or anytime in their off time. Failure to sign up on the second pickup will result in the order not given to the driver unless they sign up.
> 
> ...


So why not hire a couple more drivers and expand his own radius to those 10 Magic Miles? This is _exactly_ why I call BS on him.

Look, getting down to brass tacks, HE needs delivery drivers more than THEY need him. This is not a position from which one gets to call shots. IF he finds those people - YAY for him. But he will get what he (didn’t) pay for.

The idea of prosecuting someone for a stolen pizza just shows how brilliant he is. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Vernited said:


> Very dramatic over a confirm button? LOL every single restaurant here will ask you to confirm. Are you going to cry and get some beer after every delivery here? Lmao "Wahhh I am upset, let me go get some beer across the street and sit on this order for a whole hour, THAT WILL SHOW THEM" Emotional Intelligence buddy, its time to work on it. And you too Ms. Mercenary for agreeing with this nonsense, if most of you spent the same amount of time being petty, on actually working, you guys would make a livable wage. Maybe start a new reality show "The Over the top dramatic responses by delivery drivers"


I’m offended. I _did not_ go get beer and wings. I simply cancelled and walked out, and never accepted a ping from them again. I didn’t realize this was drama. I thought it was just self-respect.

I have another restaurant which - should they require - I would easily sign for. I know they NEVER mess up orders. They triple-check. I know it’s all there, and the hot is separated from the cold. Sure I’ll sign. (They’ll never require it, though, ‘cause their - far superior - food’s never stolen, because they watch who takes what, even though the orders are put on tables).

For the store that DEMANDED I sign THE RECIEPT LISTING ALL ITEMS before showing me the items, when they’re notorious for missing items and wrong orders - yeah, that’s a NO. Mama didn’t raise no sucker.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So why not hire a couple more drivers and expand his own radius to those 10 Magic Miles? This is _exactly_ why I call BS on him.


Good question on why not hire more drivers. Again, this is a good business owner and he takes care of people. Many of his drivers have been there for years. It has a small turnover rate. He has a small delivery area so that he does not need twenty drivers on a Friday night. It has been like that even before the delivery platforms rolled into town. Making his delivery area larger and hiring more drivers is just not needed and more headache then it is worth.

The shop is in a decently populated area. There are many restaurants with the same menu faire in town and in bordering towns. His philosophy is stay local and take care of the locals. If people have moved outside of his delivery area or someone outside wants to try the food, that is where the delivery apps come into play.

He is not interested in expanding his delivery area or hiring more drivers than he needs now. The way he runs it now, locals know they do not have to wait long for their orders to be delivered because they are not ordering on a delivery app from a restaurant 10+ miles away. Most deliveries are at the door from the time of the phone call or online ordering for in-house delivery between 25 to 40 minutes, tops. Sometimes even less. They employ one "runner" (usually someone under 18) during peak times Friday and Saturday where orders that can be walked in up to 7 min can be given to the runner, who then walks or bikes it. This frees up time for delivery drivers to deliver the farther away orders in the delivery area or the larger and heavier orders.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Good question on why not hire more drivers. Again, this is a good business owner and he takes care of people. Many of his drivers have been there for years. It has a small turnover rate. He has a small delivery area so that he does not need twenty drivers on a Friday night. It has been like that even before the delivery platforms rolled into town. Making his delivery area larger and hiring more drivers is just not needed and more headache then it is worth.
> 
> The shop is in a decently populated area. There are many restaurants with the same menu faire in town and in bordering towns. His philosophy is stay local and take care of the locals. If people have moved outside of his delivery area or someone outside wants to try the food, that is where the delivery apps come into play.
> 
> He is not interested in expanding his delivery area or hiring more drivers than he needs now. The way he runs it now, locals know they do not have to wait long for their orders to be delivered because they are not ordering on a delivery app from a restaurant 10+ miles away. Most deliveries are at the door from the time of the phone call or online ordering for in-house delivery between 25 to 40 minutes, tops. Sometimes even less. They employ one "runner" (usually someone under 18) during peak times Friday and Saturday where orders that can be walked in up to 7 min can be given to the runner, who then walks or bikes it. This frees up time for delivery drivers to deliver the farther away orders in the delivery area or the larger and heavier orders.


None of this negates the main point: he needs the drivers more than they need him and his pretty silly “rules”. I’m not saying there are holes to your story, perhaps it’s his story to you. But I have a reallyreallyreally hard time believing that a vendor offering drivers free pizza and drinks would have that high of a number of theft. One or two - possible, though still a stretch.

It’s all just not adding up. Not in his favor, anyway. A ****** is a ****** is a ******…


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's a lot different than you think it is. My buddy's pizza place with Uber eats that's so many non delivered pick UPS by drivers that he made them show the order on the phone.
What we don't see has drivers 50 percent Of the food delivery delivery owners do not need apps. The new kid on the block he needs it because because grubhub door - eats give him a platform for free by putting them on the menu you.. But in turn he gives them 30%.
My friend had 3 active stores .1 pizza one was complete app store. Had the closure in less than a year because because too many headaches with his food being cold. And no drivers.
It's not so easy getting good drivers that worked for your business 1st question for a good driver is how busy are you if it's 3 delivers per hour. Not good. Need 5 avg.per hour...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Well I think the proposal is pretty clear. If he implements this under what is currently considered, the driver coordinator will be asking the driver to show the account into on their phone and for the ID the first time they come and pick up. There is no need to sign up. Failure to adhere to this will not allow the order to be given to the driver. The reason this will be required is if the driver takes the order then cancels and the platform does not pay the restaurant for the order. Then the restaurant can pursue the driver for theft.
> 
> If the driver shows the account info and ID, they are given an order and a piece of paper about how they sign up and they can sign up now or next time they come back for a pickup or anytime in their off time. Failure to sign up on the second pickup will result in the order not given to the driver unless they sign up.
> 
> ...


The restaurant already has a contract with U/L. The driver also has a contract with U/L. Both contracts have narrowly defined rights and obligations.
The restaurant does not have a contract with the driver and cannot unilaterally impose one. To try to do so puts them on very shaky legal ground. At the least this is theft of services. Can you spell lawsuit? I suggest the restaurant owner consult his attorney.
The driver is not an employee of the restaurant and is under no obligation to follow any instructions or provide any services outside of their agreement with U/L. The driver has not agreed to be paid in pizza In lieu of cash.
If I accepted an order and the restaurant refused to give me the order that is exactly what would get reported. I would be paid and the restaurant would be charged.
What will happen if this comes to play is that U/L will blacklist the restaurant.
The obvious solution is for the restaurant to see the app showing the order. This is reasonable and sufficient identification. I commonly verify the order with restaurant staff and show them the app screen. At that point U/L have the drivers identification. If the driver cancels then the restaurant will have to take it up with U/L.
If they want further accountability a restaurant employee can record the drivers license plate and vehicle. The driver is under no obligation to provide that info. 
The restaurant can even legally record video of the driver accepting the order and driving away with it.
The restaurant is under obligation to provide the order they were paid for.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I will consider the restaurants’ problems when restaurants consider mine. As it stands - when they need to be forced by law to let you pee there - they can bite me. I will continue to do what I do and how I do it. They’re lucky to have me when I deliver. They make it more difficult - buhbye, good luck!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

If I was in a good mood, I'd just ask for help of the premium support of the platform if $1.00 registration fee is required and will it be reimbursed by the platform.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> If I was in a good mood, I'd just ask for help of the premium support of the platform if $1.00 registration fee is required and will it be reimbursed by the platform.


Priceless!!! 😂😂😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> 1st question for a good driver is how busy are you if it's 3 delivers per hour. Not good. Need 5 avg.per hour...


Yup. That’s a SuperDriver. He’s prolly a Top Dasher, too! “Top Dasher” is what instantly says “good driver”.

Gotta go. Have a SWEET Popeye’s ping for $3. Woo hoo!
😂


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I think charging a buck to become one of his delivery drivers probably violates his agreement with Uber and may even make him legally liable for who knows what.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I think it's a good idea bcuz A LOT of UberEATS delivery drivers look like hobos...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yup. That’s a SuperDriver. He’s prolly a Top Dasher, too! “Top Dasher” is what instantly says “good driver”.
> 
> Gotta go. Have a SWEET Popeye’s ping for $3. Woo hoo!
> 😂


You just never get it. I did food 21 years private at night. Many nights avg. 7 hr.. x 7 hours 49 a night. 
You will never get it that professional people in key area in the usa. Will do mom and pop places after their normal high paying job. Drivers will get on a list.
You cannot be taught anything, because you know it all.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> You just never get it. I did food 21 years private at night. Many nights avg. 7 hr.. x 7 hours 49 a night.
> You will never get it that professional people in key area in the usa. Will do mom and pop places after their normal high paying job. Drivers will get on a list.
> You cannot be taught anything, because you know it all.


You are absolutely right. I will never get anything verbalized the way you just did. I re-read it three times. I still don’t get it. Whachatalkinbout, Willis?©️
specifically, I don’t get the 7hoursx7hours=49 hours a night. I’m pretty good at math. But must’ve completely missed that part.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

7 rides per hour x 7 hours working. 49 per nt... you can try to make me look like a jerk off. but its all good i do xl wav not food anymore...its sad the food stops many do for $$. 1970's pay.
not bashing it. just to me its sad i did avg .$1500 week for a very long time as a second job. football sundays were $500 days+++

YOU SEE , I KNOW WHAT YOU SHOULD MAKE WITH 20 YEARS EXPERENCE. NOT WHAT YOU DO MAKE..you need $200 gross per shift to make it be a profit that's fair.$1000 week gross


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I think charging a buck to become one of his delivery drivers probably violates his agreement with Uber and may even make him legally liable for who knows what.


I still don’t know how he’s going to synch his acceptable driver list with the delivery app scheduler. That’s just wrong on so many levels. And he’s still on the hook for the driver that he refuses. 
The only way he can pull it off is to start his own app. 
‘sorry, he’s just not That important to anyone but his mother.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Just about every restaurant has cameras recording everything and all the apps require our pictures. So why is it so hard to weed out the bad drivers or who ever is stealing the food? 

Some restaurants call me name but it’s rare. Having me sign isn’t going to solve the problem. One McDonald’s by me has requested signatures for over a year I just scribble. They rarely read it. A few times the manager read it then I print my first name only because that’s what the app shows them and they were fine.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

I’m not sure why you asked the question to begin with if you’re going to respond like this. You got an honest answer from drivers


----------



## John Polchinski (Feb 20, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> My McDonald’s generally have decent tippers… and signing is not store decision… it’s corporate


It’s not a corporate decision I am not signing when I pick up McDonald’s


----------



## John Polchinski (Feb 20, 2016)

The Jax said:


> Good question on why not hire more drivers. Again, this is a good business owner and he takes care of people. Many of his drivers have been there for years. It has a small turnover rate. He has a small delivery area so that he does not need twenty drivers on a Friday night. It has been like that even before the delivery platforms rolled into town. Making his delivery area larger and hiring more drivers is just not needed and more headache then it is worth.
> 
> The shop is in a decently populated area. There are many restaurants with the same menu faire in town and in bordering towns. His philosophy is stay local and take care of the locals. If people have moved outside of his delivery area or someone outside wants to try the food, that is where the delivery apps come into play.
> 
> He is not interested in expanding his delivery area or hiring more drivers than he needs now. The way he runs it now, locals know they do not have to wait long for their orders to be delivered because they are not ordering on a delivery app from a restaurant 10+ miles away. Most deliveries are at the door from the time of the phone call or online ordering for in-house delivery between 25 to 40 minutes, tops. Sometimes even less. They employ one "runner" (usually someone under 18) during peak times Friday and Saturday where orders that can be walked in up to 7 min can be given to the runner, who then walks or bikes it. This frees up time for delivery drivers to deliver the farther away orders in the delivery area or the larger and heavier orders.


What this restaurant is doing is against TOS, they are violating many sections of the terms they agreed to follow. This speaks to owners integrity. No Restaurant is allowed to register any information from a license. They are not entitled to record this information. While I have no problem signing for orders, when I can’t see the items, but they’re listed on the sheet I simply draw a line through them and then initial over it. Having spent my entire career in restaurants most of this theft is probably simply the wrong order going out with the wrong driver. I’m sure some delivery drivers do steel orders, but most of the theft is coming in other ways


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

The Jax said:


> Ok so you read the title and wonder what does that mean?
> 
> So a restaurant owner I am no longer in contract with but still help out when needed, is having serious problems with app drivers in his shop's delivery area (not my delivery area). He is proposing that all drivers register with him.
> 
> ...


I am really confused as to how this is supposed to work, so I come to the restaurant to do a food pick up, I presented it with this pay $1, if I don't want to pay $1 I can pick up this one order but I can't pick up again, so what am I supposed to do now as a driver am I supposed to do thumbs down the restaurant so I don't get it again, does that even work the same with food pick up as it does with passengers, I won't get that restaurant again, if somehow I mistakenly come back for a pickup what do I do now do I cancel the order, I don't see how legally he can like create his own sub group of drivers using the Uber app but tell the restaurant owner I said good luck with that.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

John Polchinski said:


> What this restaurant is doing is against TOS, they are violating many sections of the terms they agreed to follow. This speaks to owners integrity. No Restaurant is allowed to register any information from a license. They are not entitled to record this information. While I have no problem signing for orders, when I can’t see the items, but they’re listed on the sheet I simply draw a line through them and then initial over it. Having spent my entire career in restaurants most of this theft is probably simply the wrong order going out with the wrong driver. I’m sure some delivery drivers do steel orders, but most of the theft is coming in other ways


Exactly, could even been taken by a customer depending on how the restaurant runs their pickup, I went to McDonald's in Fontana Saturday morning, it was crowded as hell all the orders were just sitting right there at the register while the employees are running around with their heads cut off and customers just walk up looking at bags and picking them up, and guess what I had to pick up there and one of them was missing but they told me someone already picked it up didn't see him look at anything to show that someone had picked it up through the app he just looked on the counter and said oh someone pick it up whatever.


----------



## kmachine56 (1 mo ago)

The Jax said:


> Well I think the proposal is pretty clear. If he implements this under what is currently considered, the driver coordinator will be asking the driver to show the account into on their phone and for the ID the first time they come and pick up. There is no need to sign up. Failure to adhere to this will not allow the order to be given to the driver. The reason this will be required is if the driver takes the order then cancels and the platform does not pay the restaurant for the order. Then the restaurant can pursue the driver for theft.
> 
> If the driver shows the account info and ID, they are given an order and a piece of paper about how they sign up and they can sign up now or next time they come back for a pickup or anytime in their off time. Failure to sign up on the second pickup will result in the order not given to the driver unless they sign up.
> 
> ...


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> 1. I would not pay anything.
> 2. I would not show my DL to anyone.
> 
> I wonder what the app positions are on things of this nature.
> ...





painfreepc said:


> I am really confused as to how this is supposed to work, so I come to the restaurant to do a food pick up, I presented it with this pay $1, if I don't want to pay $1 I can pick up this one order but I can't pick up again, so what am I supposed to do now as a driver am I supposed to do thumbs down the restaurant so I don't get it again, does that even work the same with food pick up as it does with passengers, I won't get that restaurant again, if somehow I mistakenly come back for a pickup what do I do now do I cancel the order, I don't see how legally he can like create his own sub group of drivers using the Uber app but tell the restaurant owner I said good luck with that.



the op stated that you have to present your id and account info that reflects you in event if this is your first time picking up at this particular restaurant after that you’re going to need pay $1 fee to be able to pick up the order again as a way for the restaurant to gauge whether you intended to deliver the order. 

The problem with this is that we are proving a livery service at the behest of the customer not the restaurant nor Uber as we are independent contractor.


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

Wingstop start doing this few months ago and when they ask me to sign their log sheet i told them to go F themselves. Same thing happened with IHOP.
I believe that this gig B.S. is becoming a waste of time. Not only you no longer make any profits but you are subject to be TERMINATED at any given time.
Gig companies call it DEACTIVATED. so they won't admit they are treating like an employee.
Why do i say this is no longer profitable?
Only dumb people who had no math skills or want to live in a fantasy live will say it is profitable.
But the reality is not when you have to drive 10 miles one way to get paid 9.00 or less.
Or when they offer you a double pickup and pay you 15.00 buy have to drive 20 miles one way.
And most of the time you have to deal with people who is not willing to provide an access code for the gate or door you and up wasting more time to deliver that food and it the end after pickup and deliver you spend over ONE HOUR AND 30 MINUTES for 15.00 dollars? Come on people in California where I am from minimum wage is 15.00 dollars I could be just a greeter at walmart and make 22.50 for the same amount it took me to deliver those items without using my car that is another savings no gas no wear and tear in my vehicle. So I believe if you still want to earn money doing this gig B.S. you need to consider narrowing your pickups and deliveries and not drive that many miles because if you keep on doing it the only people making profits are the big gig companies and NOT YOU. You are just a puppet at their disposal.
And as far concerning signing and showing your ID do not giving to their practice because if you do soon other restaurants will follow .
Remember if we are TRUE INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS we are the ones who impose the rules NOT THEM.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rideshare drv said:


> Wingstop start doing this few months ago and when they ask me to sign their log sheet i told them to go F themselves. Same thing happened with IHOP.
> I believe that this gig B.S. is becoming a waste of time. Not only you no longer make any profits but you are subject to be TERMINATED at any given time.
> Gig companies call it DEACTIVATED. so they won't admit they are treating like an employee.
> Why do i say this is no longer profitable?
> ...


Interesting you said you're in california, are you in a good market, I'm in the Inland empire, Market which also means I can do Los Angeles and the Orange County Market and sometimes San diego, if you actually trying to tell me and others that you think you can make more money at Walmart then you can do an Uber full-time with an efficient car if you know what you're doing, you are delusional, and by the way have you ever worked at some place like Walmart Target or any place like that it is not fun I haven't worked at Walmart but I did work at Target many years ago for a year it was like being in freaking military everyone's your boss, you want somebody telling you when you can go to the bathroom and when you can't have fun go for it.


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Interesting you said you're in california, are you in a good market, I'm in the Inland empire, Market which also means I can do Los Angeles and the Orange County Market and sometimes San diego, if you actually trying to tell me and others that you think you can make more money at Walmart then you can do an Uber full-time with an efficient car if you know what you're doing, you are delusional, and by the way have you ever worked at some place like Walmart Target or any place like that it is not fun I haven't worked at Walmart but I did work at Target many years ago for a year it was like being in freaking military everyone's your boss, you want somebody telling you when you can go to the bathroom and when you can't have fun go for it.



He’s not delusional. He’s right. You “can” make more money working at Walmart or Target than doing gig works without having to consider wear and tear against your car. In fact, working at Walmart, you are eligible to benefits and even better, you will get paid sick leave none of which you get with Uber. You become sick next week and can’t do Uber. You better hope you have money to pay your rent for the following month or have $800 repair bill and $200 tow fee in your bank account even worst, there is no employment advancement or seniority in doing this gig works.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

boise567 said:


> He’s not delusional. He’s right. You “can” make more money working at Walmart or Target than doing gig works without having to consider wear and tear against your car. In fact, working at Walmart, you are eligible to benefits and even better, you will get paid sick leave none of which you get with Uber. You become sick next week and can’t do Uber. You better hope you have money to pay your rent for the following month or have $800 repair bill and $200 tow fee in your bank account even worst, there is no employment advancement or seniority in doing this gig works.


The one I committed to may or may not be delusional but you are, sick leave really do you know what sick leave actually is do you think that's going to actually pay your rent your car note health insurance put food in your house from sick leave pay I'm not even going to comment any further because you don’t actually know what you're talking about, did you actually mean to say disability insurance so you're the one that's delusional you don't even know what the hell you're talking about,

As for your other comments, my Allstate insurance pays for tow and I have another source for towing, and I also have car repair insurance, as I said many times I've been doing this 25 years I know what the hell I'm doing.


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> The one I committed to may or may not be delusional but you are, sick leave really do you know what sick leave actually is do you think that's going to actually pay your rent your car note health insurance put food in your house from sick leave pay I'm not even going to comment any further because you don’t actually know what you're talking about, did you actually mean to say disability insurance so you're the one that's delusional you don't even know what the hell you're talking about,
> 
> As for your other comments, my Allstate insurance pays for tow and I have another source for towing, and I also have car repair insurance, as I said many times I've been doing this 25 years I know what the hell I'm doing.


You have been doing this for 25 years yet you are here. I think that you can’t see that you are delusional which is unfortunately. Sick leave could absolutely pay the rent, and car note if there is one And that’s the point of benefits which included health insurance, dental plans and whatnots.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

boise567 said:


> You have been doing this for 25 years yet you are here. I think that you can’t see that you are delusional which is unfortunately. Sick leave could absolutely pay the rent, and car note if there is one And that’s the point of benefits which included health insurance, dental plans and whatnots.


Next year I will be getting my Commercial Insurance and TCP license, and I will be doing my own clientele thing again, but guess what I will still be here because there's nothing stopping me from doing my own thing with my own insurance and still doing Uber and Lyft.

Oh and by the way if I go ahead and pay to have my car painted black and have the leather dyed black I can do lyft luxury black have a nice day.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Here’s the part of the delivery apps that I don’t understand…doesn’t the restaurant also mark an order “picked up” or something similar on their end when the driver picks it it up? If true, then shouldn’t the app disallow the the driver from cancelling it at that point since it knows the driver now has it in his possession?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Here’s the part of the delivery apps that I don’t understand…doesn’t the restaurant also mark an order “picked up” or something similar on their end when the driver picks it it up? If true, then shouldn’t the app disallow the driver from cancelling it at that point since it knows the driver now has it in his possession?


Not necessarily. Since I have experience both as a delivery partner and as someone who has set up the platform tablets and have been an administrator to a restaurant owners account, you need to realize that there are a lot of restaurants that lie too in order to get paid for an order they did not do or they gave an order to a driver that intentionally is missing key items so they get paid for them without the expense. The platforms know this game. So a restaurant or shop marking the delivery picked up only tells the app that the order has been handed off to the driver so now lets watch the driver to see if they are on their way.

In regards to a driver canceling after in their possession (the hand off), from experience I will tell you restaurants know this immediately. The tablet will sound an alarm over it because either they will ask you to remake the order or cancel.

On the restaurant side of that, THIS is why you need to have a system in the restaurant, either a notepad or a dedicated cell phone to take notes, and note EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE ORDERS because you will need to check them during your weekly reconcile report because those orders frequently turn out to be unpaid for the order amount but still charged a fee for the service. Sometimes, in an order that was remade due to a driver canceling, they will only pay you for the remake. Sometimes, they do not pay you for either order. You always need to then, on the back end, after reconcile, find the mistake (it is no mistake) and submit a support ticket to get it paid. Funny how the system never makes mistakes on charging the restaurant.

I will tell you that all the platforms do this on purpose because they know it takes times and labor hours to chase the money and the restaurants sometimes are very unorganized and will not have the documentation or memory to fight for the payment. Restaurants I help on a consulting basis, my other gig, would lost thousands of dollars if I did not show them how to fight this or have me audit their reconcile myself for them.

The ONLY platform I worked with that never did this was Caviar. If the driver canceled, the restaurant got paid, no question. If there was a remake, the restaurant would be paid for both orders, no question. If there was an issue with an order, support was always easy to work with on the billing side. Then DD bought Caviar and everything went to crap. Many restaurants I work with on the consulting side or ones I would pick up from as an app driver were very angry about this acquisition as they knew DD was difficult to work with on many levels, billing was a BIG one of those. All of my past and present clients, myself included, miss Caviar. It does still exist on the restaurant side. They are still using the tablets and software but DD now manages the billing and dispatches DD drivers. All Caviar drivers were either absorbed into DD or deactivated when the driver side of the Caviar app went offline. Such a shame.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

*a restaurant owner I am no longer in contract with but still help out when needed, is having serious problems with app drivers in his shop's delivery area (not my delivery area). He is proposing that all drivers register with him.*

What actual problems is he having? 


*
His proposal (he is asking my opinion on this) is that when a driver shows up for the first time, he will require them to show their account on the app and ask for their DL. If they refuse, the restaurant will refuse the delivery. The restaurant will let the driver take the delivery if they give the info and tell them next time they come, they will need to register with them, for $1. If they do not register, they will no longer be able to pick up deliveries after the first one before asking to register.*

So drivers need to pay to deliver from this guy? Im pretty sure something is illegal about this??? that or at least scammy.... that would be an unassign for me... 



*"The registration system is simple. The restaurant will issue them a four or six digit number of their choice and the driver will sign in to a delivery terminal when arriving. This restaurant is super busy so they have a dedicated driver coordinator who deals with assigning orders to in-house delivery drivers as well as managing all the app deliveries. Once a driver signs in, the driver coordinator will assign the app delivery to the driver so that the restaurant can keep track of the app drivers taking their deliveries."*

Its not like we can choose which restaurant we go to and when.. the apps randomly assign orders based on god knows what.... he will have to deal with Uber / DD / grub hub etc.... is he propsing a stand alone system outside of the delivery apps and if so, what benefit does a driver get? Will their food be guaranteed ready on arrival? What if it is not? etc... 


*This restaurant is super busy so they have a dedicated driver coordinator who deals with assigning orders to in-house delivery drivers as well as managing all the app deliveries.*

If he has his own drivers, why is he registering to do business with the apps?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> *a restaurant owner I am no longer in contract with but still help out when needed, is having serious problems with app drivers in his shop's delivery area (not my delivery area). He is proposing that all drivers register with him.*
> 
> What actual problems is he having?
> 
> ...


All of these questions have already been answered in this thread.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

The Jax said:


> All of these questions have already been answered in this thread.



I went back and had to read through everything....... what a pain..... I suggest you put these points in the first post you made.... 4 pages of reading.....





It sounds like he means well... on paper it might make sense...but in reality, he is trying to micromanage independent contractors....and put more complicated systems in place on top of the apps....... it sounds like it will take a good 5 - 10 min to "register" with this guy.... so what happens if a customer claims they didn't get the food etc.... will the driver get blacklisted? It also SOUNDs like the orders wil take a while to be picked up on arrival......

Few takes: 

1. take more time for the app drivers to get coordinated...remember we work for money.... time IS money... we probably get paid less than his own drivers.....
2. They cancel the delivery and give a driver a pizza if he shows up seems nice but in reality im here to make money... not eat pizza....thats kinda messed up.... we immediately start to head to the area so thats wasted time and gas on our dime..thats missed oppurtunities for another order coming in as well......so if they dont make it thereto find out the ordr was cancelled, they lose money still........this personally urns me off to this guy but I see where hes coming from.
3. Why does he not have this driver coordinator handle the missing" deliveries with the app companies? I dont know what happens but the restaurants I go to call the apps when / if this ever happens... its pretty rare here.
4. HOW bad is it? Like how many deliveries are messing up / being "stolen" exactly???
5. I kinda feel if he has THAT much issues then he should just cut out the apps and expand his own delivery area and pay his own drivers more.


For a buck Id personally maybe try it.... but id be suspicious and I would also expect ready on- time orders, correct orders, all drinks, sauces deliveries packaged nicely and this place to operate exceptionally well...in other words, do better than Mcdonalds. In my area McDonalds actually does an exceptional job. Can he guarantee that? If you're going to make a simplistic job complicated and govern independent contractors like your own yet unpaid employees, you need to offer something....



How about this. Do whatever it is he wants and what not but offer an incentive to the drivers including his own......
after X amount of deliveries, the driver can get a coupon for a free whole pizza and 2 liter soda


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

I don't do UE, just U/L. But let me get this straight: the UE app has nothing in place to ensure a proper handoff when picking up? A simple verification procedure should be in place confirming handoff from restaurant to driver and again from driver to customer. All handled through the app.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> I went back and had to read through everything....... what a pain..... I suggest you put these points in the first post you made.... 4 pages of reading.....


Yea I am really sorry about that. I just answered as the questions came in.



sumidaj said:


> it sounds like it will take a good 5 - 10 min to "register" with this guy


Not really. In this proposal, he is looking at just having a simple sign up sheet where we are the ones that fill it out with the account into and DL number and all the driver needs to do is verify the info is correct and sign, then instruct them that if they pick up again today that they will need to inform us they are pending so that they can still take deliveries as they need to be entered into the system during off hours. Should take no more than two minutes.



sumidaj said:


> It sounds like he means well... on paper it might make sense...but in reality, he is trying to micromanage independent contractors....and put more complicated systems in place on top of the apps.......


I see why you and many others say that but I do disagree. Drivers who are signed up will know to walk in and check in at the terminal. The driver coordinator will ask the driver what order they are there for, and the driver will be handed the order right away then the driver coordinator will assign the order to that checked in driver in the system in the event there are any issues in the future.




sumidaj said:


> so what happens if a customer claims they didn't get the food etc.... will the driver get blacklisted?


It depends on what happens afterwards. If the order is cancelled, we will reach out to the customer and see what the issue is. If they never got the order and the platform did not redispatch it and it is a dead order with no remake, we will offer to remake the food for the customer and deliver it to them but they will need to pay us over the phone and we will send a driver to them. If they are using the app, the customer will be outside the delivery area so this puts a strain on the deliveries if they have to do this.

On the short term, the driver will be suspended from picking up from the restaurant ever again. They will not be reported to the platform until further investigation. At the restaurant's weekly reconcile, if the restaurant is not paid for the order from the platform, the restaurant will open a support ticket for payment. However, because the order was not paid, the restaurant will also contact the police to report it as theft. The app info and drivers license info will be given to the police and they will request a police report number. After the restaurant receives the police report, they will contact the platform, such as, for Uber, their Critical Safety Response Team, tell Uber the situation and ask to send them a copy of the police report. At this point, the driver will most likely be deactivated and will not steal orders from my client's restaurant or any restaurant again on the platform. Now, if the restaurant was paid by the platform for the order, the restaurant will still report it to the police department and get a police report but will not contact the platform. Either way, that driver will no longer be allowed to pick up orders at this restaurant (blacklisted) and the restaurant will also request a trespass order so they do not come back. Which they can do in that state, since police will be making contact with them over the incident and will notify them at the time about the trespass order.



sumidaj said:


> take more time for the app drivers to get coordinated...remember we work for money.... time IS money... we probably get paid less than his own drivers


Yes I know that. I deliver too. Time is money. The time it takes to come in, sign in, and be given an order will be just about the same time as a pickup at any restaurant being this restaurant has a dedicated driver coordinator to check in with. In regards to getting paid more or less, the restaurant has no say in that. That is between the delivery partner and the platform.




sumidaj said:


> They cancel the delivery and give a driver a pizza if he shows up seems nice but in reality im here to make money... not eat pizza....thats kinda messed up.... we immediately start to head to the area so thats wasted time and gas on our dime..thats missed oppurtunities for another order coming in as well......so if they dont make it thereto find out the ordr was cancelled, they lose money still........this personally urns me off to this guy but I see where hes coming from.


Nothing messed up about it. The restaurant would never cancel a delivery. If a delivery is cancelled, it was the customer or the platform. The cancellation is not something the restaurant did but is still happy to feed you for you stopping by. The restaurant does not need to cancel orders. They have more than enough staff to get all of them done. The only time the restaurant would cancel an order is if the customer is in the local delivery area, then it is converted to in-house delivery and canceled on the platform.



sumidaj said:


> Why does he not have this driver coordinator handle the missing" deliveries with the app companies? I dont know what happens but the restaurants I go to call the apps when / if this ever happens... its pretty rare here.


The driver coordinator is a "manager" but only a manager of the deliveries and the drivers. It is the restaurant manager's job at this location to follow up about missing deliveries. The driver coordinator is busy. They are busy handling all in-house delivery orders and dispatches them to their drivers as well as monitor the deliveries going in and coming out. They also handle all the platform orders and is the face to face contact with the app drivers, checking them in and handing them the orders. They do not have time to pick up the phone or E-Mail and contact support about platform issues. The general manager or manager on duty at the restaurant is the one who will handle that.



sumidaj said:


> HOW bad is it? Like how many deliveries are messing up / being "stolen" exactly???


The restaurant currently has close to fifty orders picked up by platform drivers then canceled after pickup for the current month of December.



sumidaj said:


> I kinda feel if he has THAT much issues then he should just cut out the apps and expand his own delivery area and pay his own drivers more.


Never going to happen. The delivery area is small, as stated in another post in this thread, because the owner feels they want to deliver local and support local. The platforms are only there for customers that are not in their delivery area that want to order food from that restaurant. All orders from the platform are placed in the local delivery area are converted to in-house delivery and are canceled. That is the only time an order for the restaurant would be cancelled by the restaurant.




sumidaj said:


> For a buck Id personally maybe try it.... but id be suspicious and I would also expect ready on- time orders, correct orders, all drinks, sauces deliveries packaged nicely and this place to operate exceptionally well


It runs like a well oiled machine. Wait times are low now for platform drivers and are usually non-existent. Everything is packaged nicely by the expeditor, who is overseen by management at the expedite station, before handed to the driver coordinator. There are little to no problems at all with orders.



sumidaj said:


> How about this. Do whatever it is he wants and what not but offer an incentive to the drivers including his own......
> after X amount of deliveries, the driver can get a coupon for a free whole pizza and 2 liter soda


No that is not going to happen. The restaurant is not going to develop some type of loyalty system for app drivers or in-house drivers. In-house drivers already get free meals, within reason. If they want a whole pizza, they can have it. App drivers already get free pizza slices and drinks. Also, the manangers and owner are not aholes. If they see a app driver show up a lot and not take advantage of a free pizza slice or just, they see them all the time, then the driver asks to buy a sandwich or pizza, it it not uncommon that owner or manager will comp it. They had an app driver come in last week that they see all the time and ordered four pizzas and wings. The manager comped the first pizza and gave the app driver 50% off the rest of the order, except for the 2 liter soda. There is never a discount on bottled soda because fountain drinks are always free for staff and app drivers.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Not necessarily. Since I have experience both as a delivery partner and as someone who has set up the platform tablets and have been an administrator to a restaurant owners account, you need to realize that there are a lot of restaurants that lie too in order to get paid for an order they did not do or they gave an order to a driver that intentionally is missing key items so they get paid for them without the expense. The platforms know this game. So a restaurant or shop marking the delivery picked up only tells the app that the order has been handed off to the driver so now lets watch the driver to see if they are on their way.
> 
> In regards to a driver canceling after in their possession (the hand off), from experience I will tell you restaurants know this immediately. The tablet will sound an alarm over it because either they will ask you to remake the order or cancel.
> 
> ...


Your response was a little long, but it sounds like you’re saying, even though the app knows the restaurant has handed off the order the app still allows the driver to cancel before he swipes “order picked up” or “start delivery.”


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Your response was a little long


I agree but people put in their time to ask so I give them the same respect back.



Jumpin Jim said:


> It sounds like you’re saying, even though the app knows the restaurant has handed off the order the app still allows the driver to cancel before he swipes “order picked up” or “start delivery.”


Correct. The platform allows the app driver to cancel before or after the restaurant marks it as picked up.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I agree but people put in their time to ask so I give them the same respect back.
> 
> 
> Correct. The platform allows the app driver to cancel before or after the restaurant marks it as picked up.


That’s the part I find odd-it allows the driver to cancel after the restaurant marks it picked up.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Jumpin Jim said:


> That’s the part I find odd-it allows the driver to cancel after the restaurant marks it picked up.


It is because the customer ordering side, the restaurant side, and the driver dispatch side are three completely independent technologies that all send and receive info to a main system. That is why when, say the driver app is down, the others are still up, and vise versa.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have taken the time to read all 82 posts.

I am a very reasonable guy and I’m more than happy to “confirm” the pick up in front of them which is good enough to document I picked the order up. I’m not doing one thing more than that and I’m certainly not going to pay him even a dollar, hand him my DL, or register with him. It’s simple, I would just add his restaurant to my “no fly zone”.

I know restaurant owners personally and understand they have issues getting paid from DD sometimes. I’m not taking on their problem, that’s between them and DD to resolve. It’s really simple, if a restaurant is having problems as described, very simply make the driver “confirm” the pick up.✅ resolved! Anything beyond that is not the drivers concern.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I have taken the time to read all 82 posts.


Nice to see you finally chimes in on this, old friend. 👨‍🦳

I know you are a reasonable guy so I did want your take on this. You may not be as reasonable as you think though with refusing to want to work with the restaurant's new rules (if implemented). However, you are not alone and I will not fault you for it.

You stated many times you know owners so I think your take always holds weight. You know these owners are getting screwed left and right from the platforms in regards to payment. As you know, I know even more about this as an account admin for some of my clients (restaurant owners). Most of these issues arise out of straight thievery from the app drivers. When it happens, regardless of reason, it triggers a situation on the billing side where they restaurant may not get paid for the order and will need to open a support ticket and follow up to get paid. So the restaurant needs to have a defense mechanism here.

After speaking to the detectives with the local PD, who by the way, love this restaurant because not only do they have great food but the owner supports local (he is part of the parade in town and does a bunch of charity stuff), they instructed the owner and I that we need more then just info from the app and a license plate number to pursue something like this because they have had experience with the platform's law enforcement liaison on a few incidents (not theft) and short of subpoena, it is very difficult to get information from them unless they (the police) already have information. So they said if we give them not only the app info but something else that identifies them like a DL#, they will be able to pursue the info from the platforms better to be able to at least, get a confirmation of the identity of the person so they can investigate further.

While I really do respect your stance on not wanting to sign up or give any extra info, that leaves the restaurant just about dead in the water about fighting for repayment from the platforms, while also trying it's best to give great customer service to customers who live outside the restaurant's delivery area by fighting order theft by app drivers.

The owner and myself are not open to forcing app drivers to swipe the order as picked up before they leave because we know many app drivers app stack and it is not fair to them to force them to do that. You may say, well, it is not fair to make them sign up. You have a point. However, the sign up scenario works in a way to benefit both parties. You will always get your deliveries from this great restaurant and the restaurant has accountability in the event an order is stolen.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Nice to see you finally chimes in on this, old friend. 👨‍🦳
> 
> I know you are a reasonable guy so I did want your take on this. You may not be as reasonable as you think though with refusing to want to work with the restaurant's new rules (if implemented). However, you are not alone and I will not fault you for it.
> 
> ...


Good luck with that.
Whoever on the PD gave you that advice is not being accurate. PD routinely tracks down things with just a license plate number. Think hit & run, think traffic speed and red light cameras, think about all kinds of citizen complaints.
All that needs to be done is to verify the order and have video of the pickup area and parking lot.
Drivers are not going to hand out a drivers license number or other ID solely for the purpose of putting the driver at risk of wrongful prosecution. Any driver that does is foolish. 
If you want something the drivers might buy in to consider a rewards club where the drivers get a free pizza for every 25 deliveries they make. They _might_ sign up for that. Even then I don’t believe you can only allow drivers who are in your club. 
It has been said a few times but you came here asking for the drivers perspective and when offered you have discarded it out of hand and continue arguing why you are going to do what you decided to do in the first place.
I am going to say again - Have the owner let his attorney look over the agreement with U/L/GH/DD and get a legal opinion on whether he can do it. I think he will find that the gig company can charge full fees for any order where the driver is refused so the owner will suffer the same loss for each of these that he would for an undocumented theft.
It sounds to me like this restaurant is just not a good fit for gig delivery.


----------



## nedd (2 mo ago)

Stop picking up deliveries where restaurants want you to pay... whatever the amount! *You're providing them a service.* Since when does the "employee" have to pay the "employer"? And *never show* *your driver's license or ID* to pick up an order. Your name and your driver information is on the app. Just show your pickup order on the app. That's all you need to do! 

*Stop playing these stupid games*! When they see that their orders aren't being delivered because no drivers will take them, they'll back down. Whoever started this needs to learn it was a dumb idea to begin with.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Basically, it sounds like he is making contractors out of you all over again, by making you agree to THEIR contract, while you’re already on the clock with the app. While not necessarily illegal, it does sound like it would oppose so many points in the TOS to be laughable, as well as being unnecessarily complicated, when the restaurant already has in-house delivery people. I don’t understand why they are trying to re-invent the wheel when they can just hire a few of you as part of their regular delivery drivers if they want. Most importantly, there is no way an app would go along with what this restaurant is trying to do.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ok I get an offer from this restaurant and it’s my first pickup there and he explains next time I have to Register and pay $1. I say ok next time I register. 

Next day get another another offer same restaurant I arrive and he says ok now you have to register or cancel 
I reply no he’s my phone this is your restaurant I’m here to pickup and deliver the order. You don’t want to give the order I call DoorDash and explain what you’re doing. You don’t like them hire your own drivers.


----------



## UberNeophyte (6 mo ago)

The Jax said:


> Ok so you read the title and wonder what does that mean?
> 
> So a restaurant owner I am no longer in contract with but still help out when needed, is having serious problems with app drivers in his shop's delivery area (not my delivery area). He is proposing that all drivers register with him.
> 
> ...



I was doing DoorDash when we were shut-down here in California. Late in the game a lot of restaurants were having sign-in sheets for dashers picking up. As for restaurants charging a "registration" fee for either Uber Eats or DD that just might get them booted from platform. The restaurants sign a contract with DD and UE. A lot of volume business is still going through DD and UE. The platform allows drivers to cancel. That is something the restaurants accept when they sign up.


----------



## UberNeophyte (6 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> There is a lot of theft with drivers stealing orders as of late. I hear it at every restaurant I go to lately. No orders on racks anymore, etc.


True that does happen, actually happened to me once in SF. I couldn't leave so I ordered DD. The restaurant was literally across the street. I received a notification the order was picked up and immediately delivered. That was odd. It would of taken at least a few minutes to get over to me. My order went POOF. The restaurant through when I contacted DD came over themselves (which was nice of them) with a reorder.

Unfortunately there are dishonest people.


----------



## UberNeophyte (6 mo ago)

Driving and Driven said:


> I don’t understand why they are trying to re-invent the wheel when they can just hire a few of you as part of their regular delivery drivers if they want.


The restaurant(s) are attempting to have some kind of recourse against the drivers. As I said in another response a lot of restaurants are having drivers sign a log book which is non-abrasive. At least that proves the driver was there.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Yea I am really sorry about that. I just answered as the questions came in.
> 
> 
> Not really. In this proposal, he is looking at just having a simple sign up sheet where we are the ones that fill it out with the account into and DL number and all the driver needs to do is verify the info is correct and sign, then instruct them that if they pick up again today that they will need to inform us they are pending so that they can still take deliveries as they need to be entered into the system during off hours. Should take no more than two minutes.
> ...



thanks for the response... for some reason I thought you put, they cancel orders that are in their own delivery range and assign their own drivers... or something like that.

I had a nice response, but it got deleted by some forum error... ...
So a short take on what I would do is.....with the info you provided...


If i came across this place for the first time....Id probaby chance it, pay the dollar and see how it goes. Id expects a nice short yet informative speech about what exactly they are doing and why they want the one time dollar from me to do my job (you can see why people dont like this idea)... specifically the dollar... its not the dollar itself but the fact they want something for us to deliver / do our job would set off alarms in my head that something is up 9especailly being a driver who does NO do these "crimes".So the driver coordinator would have to make clear that the dollar is to hopefully "weed out" the bad drivers who have been cancelling" etc.. make their intentions clear but not take a day to explain to us.


On the other hand, id also be watching this place more... it's not the dollar but it's because they brought it up,,, id be watching how they treat drivers, how they are at packaging, how their timeliness etc....

I'd at first be cautious of this place if it's my first time... I'd probably think "wth?!?!?" as I chance it... but going forward itd be how this place works / operates / packages / treats their workers and drivers / independent contractors that would warm up to me really.

I think the point to take back to him is keep the good service / treatment of drivers, explain what exactly he is attempting to do SHORT / WELL.... and there will be no issue.

Another take is that they should mention this ahead of time.. like at least two weeks in advance alerting regular drivers that this may be coming in the pipe and give the SHORT / WELL explanation of what it is and why so drivers are generally not shocked or surprixsed... maybe even give out a flyer? If he can afford to give out pizza / drinks etc.. i msure he can print up some simple flyers giving a sjort detailed explanation so the coordinator doesnt go nuts explaining it to everyone


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Jumpin Jim said:


> That’s the part I find odd-it allows the driver to cancel after the restaurant marks it picked up.



i think this is because of the possibilities that can occur... like damage to order, accident??? etc... i cant recall what the options in the app are but theres a pretty big list of legitimate reasons


----------



## UberNeophyte (6 mo ago)

nedd said:


> And *never show* *your driver's license or ID* to pick up an order. Your name and your driver information is on the app. Just show your pickup order on the app. That's all you need to do!


Agreed


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*I got their dollar







*


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

sumidaj said:


> i think this is because of the possibilities that can occur... like damage to order, accident??? etc... i cant recall what the options in the app are but theres a pretty big list of legitimate reasons


the other possibility is that because Uber Drivers are independent contractors, they are not obligated to deliver the order. Call it a thief if you will but if you think about it customer can deliberately bait and switch tips in all intends and purpose and Uber will tells you to lick your wounds and move along. Resolved. If the driver feels that the customer is not going to pay for the service. The drivers are afford the courtesy to cancel the trip and keep the food. Restaurants are no better when they are treating all drivers as if the drivers are some filthy thieves.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> thanks for the response... for some reason I thought you put, they cancel orders that are in their own delivery range and assign their own drivers... or something like that.
> 
> I had a nice response, but it got deleted by some forum error... ...
> So a short take on what I would do is.....with the info you provided...
> ...


It’s not the dollar so much as the providing ID information they are not entitled to. I don’t even give customers my phone number. Anyone who does this is just foolishly painting a target on their back.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> thanks for the response... for some reason I thought you put, they cancel orders that are in their own delivery range and assign their own drivers... or something like that.
> 
> I had a nice response, but it got deleted by some forum error... ...
> So a short take on what I would do is.....with the info you provided...
> ...


They won’t print flyers because that would be a paper trail of their illegal and exorbitant activity.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

https://www.uber.com/legal/en/document/?name=general-terms-of-use&country=united-states&lang=en



*5. Payment*
You understand that use of the Services may result in charges to you for the services or goods you receive from Uber and/or from Third-Party Providers (“Charges”). You acknowledge that prices displayed to you when purchasing goods through the Services may be inclusive of retail prices charged by the Third-Party Provider and service fees paid to Uber. Uber will enable your payment of the applicable Charges for services or goods obtained through your use of the Services. Charges will include applicable taxes where required by law. Charges may include other applicable fees such as delivery fees, service fees, product return fees, cancellation fees, government-mandated fees (such as bag fees), estimated or actual tolls, and/or surcharges. Further, you acknowledge and agree that Charges applicable in certain geographical areas may increase substantially during times of high demand or due to other marketplace factors.

All Charges and payments will be enabled by Uber using the preferred payment method designated in your Account, after which you will receive a receipt. If your primary Account payment method is determined to be expired, invalid or otherwise not able to be charged, you agree that Uber may use a secondary payment method in your Account, if available. Charges paid by you are final and non-refundable, unless otherwise determined by Uber.

As between you and Uber, Uber reserves the right to establish or adjust Charges for any or all services or goods obtained through the use of the Services at any time. Uber will use reasonable efforts to inform you of Charges that may apply, provided that you will be responsible for Charges incurred under your Account regardless of your awareness of such Charges or the amounts thereof. Certain users may from time to time receive promotional offers and discounts that may result in different amounts charged for the same or similar services or goods obtained through the use of the Services, and you agree that such promotional offers and discounts, unless also made available to you, shall have no bearing on your use of the Services or the Charges applied to you. Promotional offers and discounts are subject to change or withdrawal at any time and without notice. You may elect to cancel your request for Services at any time prior to the commencement of such Services, in which case you may be charged a cancellation fee on a Third-Party Provider’s behalf.

With respect to Third-Party Providers, Charges you incur will be owed directly to Third-Party Providers, and Uber will collect payment of those charges from you, on the Third-Party Provider’s behalf as their limited payment collection agent, and payment of the Charges shall be considered the same as payment made directly by you to the Third-Party Provider. In such cases, you retain the right to request lower Charges from a Third-Party Provider for services or goods received by you from such Third-Party Provider at the time you receive such services or goods, and Charges you incur will be owed to the Third-Party Provider. Uber will consider in good faith any request from a Third-Party Provider to modify the Charges for a particular service or good. This payment structure is intended to fully compensate a Third-Party Provider, if applicable, for the services or goods obtained in connection with your use of the Services. Except for amounts provided by you through the Application as part of the “tip” feature, Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to a Third-Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third-Party Provider who provides you with services or goods obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. There also may be certain Charges you incur that will be owed and paid directly to Uber or its affiliates. For the avoidance of doubt, Uber does not charge a fee for a user to access the Uber Marketplace Platform, but may charge users a fee or any other Charge for accessing Services made available through the Marketplace Platform. Even if not indicated on the Uber Marketplace Platform, you understand that the prices for product or menu items displayed through the Services may differ from the prices offered or published by Third-Party Providers for the same product or menu items and/or from prices available at other third-party websites/mobile applications. Prices for product or menu items displayed through the Services may not be the lowest prices at which the product or menu items are sold. You also understand that product or menu item prices displayed through the Services or fees charged by and paid to Uber may vary based on whether you choose to pick up your order or have it delivered.

If you think a correction should be made to any Charge you incurred, you must let Uber know in writing within 30 days after the Charge took place or Uber will have no further responsibility and you waive your right to later dispute the amounts charged.

Damage, Cleaning, Lost and Found, and Violation of Terms.

Uber may charge you a fee on behalf of Third-Party Providers if, during your use of the Services, you have caused damage to a vehicle or property that requires repair or cleaning (“Repair” or “Cleaning”). The amount of such fee shall be determined, in Uber’s sole discretion, based on the type of damage and the severity. Uber reserves the right to verify or otherwise require documentation of damages prior to processing a fee. In the event that a Repair or Cleaning request is verified by Uber in Uber’s reasonable discretion, Uber reserves the right to facilitate payment for the reasonable cost of such Repair or Cleaning using your payment method designated in your Account. Such amounts, as well as those pertaining to lost and found goods, will be transferred by Uber to a Third-Party Provider, if applicable, and are non-refundable.

Additionally, if you fail to comply with these Terms, you may be responsible for Charges, including without limitation, for transactions that could not be completed properly, arising out of or in connection with your failure to comply with these Terms.

*6. Disclaimers; Limitation of Liability; Indemnity.*
Disclaimer.

THE SERVICES ARE PROVIDED “AS IS” AND “AS AVAILABLE.” UBER DISCLAIMS ALL REPRESENTATIONS AND WARRANTIES, EXPRESS, IMPLIED, OR STATUTORY, NOT EXPRESSLY SET OUT IN THESE TERMS, INCLUDING THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NON-INFRINGEMENT. IN ADDITION, UBER MAKES NO REPRESENTATION, WARRANTY, OR GUARANTEE REGARDING THE RELIABILITY, TIMELINESS, QUALITY, SUITABILITY, OR AVAILABILITY OF THE SERVICES OR ANY SERVICES OR GOODS REQUESTED THROUGH THE USE OF THE SERVICES, OR THAT THE SERVICES WILL BE UNINTERRUPTED OR ERROR-FREE.

UBER DOES NOT GUARANTEE THE QUALITY, SUITABILITY, SAFETY OR ABILITY OF THIRD-PARTY PROVIDERS. YOU AGREE THAT THE ENTIRE RISK ARISING OUT OF YOUR USE OF THE SERVICES, AND ANY SERVICE OR GOOD REQUESTED OR OBTAINED FROM THIRD-PARTY PROVIDERS IN CONNECTION THEREWITH, REMAINS SOLELY WITH YOU, TO THE MAXIMUM EXTENT PERMITTED UNDER APPLICABLE LAW.

UBER DOES NOT CONTROL, MANAGE OR DIRECT ANY THIRD-PARTY PROVIDERS INCLUDING DRIVERS. THIRD-PARTY PROVIDERS ARE NOT ACTUAL AGENTS, APPARENT AGENTS, OSTENSIBLE AGENTS, OR EMPLOYEES OF UBER.

UBER DOES NOT CONTROL, ENDORSE OR TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR ANY USER CONTENT OR THIRD-PARTY CONTENT AVAILABLE ON OR LINKED TO BY THE SERVICES. UBER CANNOT AND DOES NOT REPRESENT OR WARRANT THAT THE SERVICES OR SERVERS ARE FREE OF VIRUSES OR OTHER HARMFUL COMPONENTS.

Limitation of Liability.

UBER SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, PUNITIVE, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES, INCLUDING LOST PROFITS, LOST DATA, PERSONAL INJURY, OR PROPERTY DAMAGE RELATED TO, IN CONNECTION WITH, OR OTHERWISE RESULTING FROM ANY USE OF THE SERVICES, REGARDLESS OF THE NEGLIGENCE (EITHER ACTIVE, AFFIRMATIVE, SOLE, OR CONCURRENT) OF UBER, EVEN IF UBER HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES.

UBER SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES, LIABILITY OR LOSSES ARISING OUT OF: (i) YOUR USE OF OR RELIANCE ON THE SERVICES OR YOUR INABILITY TO ACCESS OR USE THE SERVICES; OR (ii) ANY TRANSACTION OR RELATIONSHIP BETWEEN YOU AND ANY THIRD-PARTY PROVIDER, EVEN IF UBER HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES. UBER SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR DELAY OR FAILURE IN PERFORMANCE RESULTING FROM CAUSES BEYOND UBER'S REASONABLE CONTROL. YOU ACKNOWLEDGE THAT THIRD-PARTY PROVIDERS PROVIDING TRANSPORTATION SERVICES REQUESTED THROUGH SOME UBER SERVICES MAY OFFER RIDESHARING OR PEER-TO-PEER TRANSPORTATION SERVICES AND MAY NOT BE PROFESSIONALLY LICENSED OR PERMITTED. YOU ACKNOWLEDGE THAT THIRD-PARTY PROVIDERS ARE NOT OSTENSIBLE AGENTS, APPARENT AGENTS, ACTUAL AGENTS, OR EMPLOYEES OF UBER.

THE SERVICES MAY BE USED BY YOU TO REQUEST AND SCHEDULE TRANSPORTATION, GOODS, OR LOGISTICS SERVICES WITH THIRD-PARTY PROVIDERS, BUT YOU AGREE THAT UBER HAS NO RESPONSIBILITY OR LIABILITY TO YOU RELATED TO ANY TRANSPORTATION, GOODS OR LOGISTICS SERVICES PROVIDED TO OR NOT PROVIDED TO YOU BY THIRD-PARTY PROVIDERS OTHER THAN AS EXPRESSLY SET FORTH IN THESE TERMS.

UBER SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES, LIABILITY OR LOSSES ARISING OUT OF LACK OF OR IMPROPER INSTALLATION OR USE OF CHILD RESTRAINT SYSTEMS FOR GUESTS ON RIDES REQUESTED THROUGH THE SERVICES FOR WHOM A CHILD RESTRAINT SYSTEM IS LEGALLY REQUIRED.

THE LIMITATIONS AND DISCLAIMERS IN THIS SECTION DO NOT PURPORT TO LIMIT LIABILITY OR ALTER YOUR RIGHTS AS A CONSUMER THAT CANNOT BE EXCLUDED UNDER APPLICABLE LAW. BECAUSE SOME STATES OR JURISDICTIONS DO NOT ALLOW THE EXCLUSION OF OR THE LIMITATION OF LIABILITY FOR CONSEQUENTIAL OR INCIDENTAL DAMAGES, IN SUCH STATES OR JURISDICTIONS, UBER’S LIABILITY SHALL BE LIMITED TO THE EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW. THIS PROVISION SHALL HAVE NO EFFECT ON UBER’S CHOICE OF LAW PROVISION SET FORTH BELOW.

Indemnity.

You agree to indemnify and hold Uber and its affiliates and their officers, directors, employees, and agents harmless from and against any and all actions, claims, demands, losses, liabilities, costs, damages, and expenses (including attorneys’ fees), arising out of or in connection with: (i) your use of the Services or services or goods obtained through your use of the Services; (ii) your breach or violation of any of these Terms; (iii) Uber's use of your User Content; or (iv) your violation of the rights of any third party, including Third-Party Providers.


----------



## gert2525 (2 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I am really confused as to how this is supposed to work, so I come to the restaurant to do a food pick up, I presented it with this pay $1, if I don't want to pay $1 I can pick up this one order but I can't pick up again, so what am I supposed to do now as a driver am I supposed to do thumbs down the restaurant so I don't get it again, does that even work the same with food pick up as it does with passengers, I won't get that restaurant again, if somehow I mistakenly come back for a pickup what do I do now do I cancel the order, I don't see how legally he can like create his own sub group of drivers using the Uber app but tell the restaurant owner I said good luck with that.


Im all for doing something about these jackass drivers stealing food and money, because obviously that's not only theft but also rediculous and gives us all a bad name, with that being said this sounds a little too confusing but i get where your going! Another problem your going to run into is asking for people's personal info with the way people are today, that's just not going to go over well! Maybe ask for their name and have them show you their id for proof, but i wouldn't give it to you to make a copy of, that's asking a bit much in my opinion


----------



## gert2525 (2 mo ago)

I also think the whole $1 thing is just a way for him to make more money off the orders and ill be damned as a broke ass app driver , that ill ve paying a restaurant owner to pick up my order, sounds like you're now in turn trying to run a scam!!!!


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

UberNeophyte said:


> The restaurant(s) are attempting to have some kind of recourse against the drivers. As I said in another response a lot of restaurants are having drivers sign a log book which is non-abrasive. At least that proves the driver was there.


Yes, but none of that is required if they would just use and, possibly, expand their own staff.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

gert2525 said:


> I also think the whole $1 thing is just a way for him to make more money off the orders and ill be damned as a broke ass app driver , that ill ve paying a restaurant owner to pick up my order, sounds like you're now in turn trying to run a scam!!!!


I see what you are saying but even now, app drivers picking up an order have the ability to have a free slice of pizza and free fountain drinks in their own cup. You pick up 8 deliveries that day, that is 8 slices of pizza and that is a whole pizza. App drivers also get a 50% discount on orders once per day on a day they have picked up at least once. So with all that mind, any driver that takes full advantage of that would/should (maybe) have absolutely have no problem paying $1, one time, to sign up. That is the owner's take and I agree with it.

The $1 is not to make any money as we lose money on the free pizza and discounts (to a point). It is more about the principal. Any app driver who has experience with this restaurant knows it is one of the better ones to pick up from and if $1, one time, is a problem for that driver, the owner would not want them picking up there anyway.

This is a mutual relationship. It is not all about me me me and the driver. You come with your car and pick up the order, we are thankful for your help and offer food and a discount as a thank you. It should not be, "Hey thanks for all the free pizza and soda but you can shove that $1 bill up your you know what".



Driving and Driven said:


> Yes, but none of that is required if they would just use and, possibly, expand their own staff.


This has already been covered in other posts in this thread. Staffing is fine for the current "local" delivery area. The app delivery is only for outside of the delivery area. It would hurt delivery times if the owner expanded the delivery area and hired more drivers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m going to go ahead and be _difficult_ again 😂

This is not the owner’s idea. It’s yours. And you’re looking into charging him that consultation fee you keep talking about for it.

You go ahead and do that. You got your answers. Clearly they are not what you were hoping for, but you seem to be inclined to ignore this. And you most certainly can.

But consider this: Richie Rich, my most generous and favorite Regular, orders exclusively from one pizza place. I went ahead and seriously thought about whether I would be open to losing him rather than agree to this system. He usually tips me $30-40, 2-4 times a week.

The answer is “yes”. I would.

I have a few well-tipping regulars from the same place; not as generous, but 3-4x/mile. And I would still refuse. Just sayin’.

This may not concern you. But it should. See, that place LOVES me, including the Owner. If they were to lose me because of a system you developed, they would not be happy with you. Let that sit with you for a while.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m going to go ahead and be _difficult_ again 😂
> 
> This is not the owner’s idea. It’s yours. And you’re looking into charging him that consultation fee you keep talking about for it.
> 
> You go ahead and do that. You got your answers. Clearly they are not what you were hoping for, but you seem to be inclined to ignore this. And you most certainly can.


You are being difficult again, I agree.

No this is not my idea at all. This is the owners idea and I told him I would ask here and also give my own opinion on it and also as current drivers.

In regards to my consulting fee, how do you expect me to make money. I am not going to drive over to a restaurant and look at their financials and observe things and take notes and develop an action plan to fix what I think needs to be changed for free. Yes, I do work and I charge a fee. So what?

Also, this feedback I am getting, I have no opinion on it. I am just taking it in. I am happy to let this thread die. I am only responding if people have questions or they are not clear on things.

The owner is still not sure if they want to implement this or make some changes to the original scenario then re-evaluate. The moral of the story here is, if more drivers steal the food orders between now and next month, something will be implemented and put into place. Losing close to $1,000 in sales from unpaid stolen orders and having to fight with the platforms for payment is labor hour consuming and a huge loss in sales. Something has to be done. Do you have an alternative suggestion?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> You are being difficult again, I agree.
> 
> No this is not my idea at all. This is the owners idea and I told him I would ask here and also give my own opinion on it and also as current drivers.
> 
> ...


I do. Look into internal operations. That’s where the problem is.

On this note, I will be removing myself from this discussion. Just to make sure you don’t have to deal with my _difficulty_. I said what I said - feel free to ignore my input (though I’m afraid you still won’t get the result you’re hoping for).


----------



## MissKris (Jan 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I do. Look into internal operations. That’s where the problem is.
> 
> On this note, I will be removing myself from this discussion. Just to make sure you don’t have to deal with my _difficulty_. I said what I said - feel free to ignore my input (though I’m afraid you still won’t get the result you’re hoping for).


This is the same dude who, years ago (before “leave at door”) would relentlessly post that we are lazy and should go through any means to deliver our orders. If not home, we should be circling the house, looking in all the windows, then if not successful in locating the customer that way, we should go to the neighbors and ask where the customer might be. 

He was ROASTED. It was glorious and so much fun to read the responses.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

MissKris said:


> This is the same dude who, years ago (before “leave at door”) would relentlessly post that we are lazy and should go through any means to deliver our orders. If not home, we should be circling the house, looking in all the windows, then if not successful in locating the customer that way, we should go to the neighbors and ask where the customer might be.


Uh......... 🙄 Yea I am the same "dude". Is that from memory or did you search my history?

This is off topic but I will bite. I still firmly stand by doing what you can to deliver an order, especially if you are a delivery employee of a shop. I have said it before and I will say it again. Someone, a person, a human being, not an AI, was hungry and ordered food. Your job (with the exception of leave at door app deliveries) is to find that person and deliver that food. So in the old days (and this can still apply), if you knock on the door and there is no answer, yes, you walk around the house and see if you can make contact with someone. Look in a window. Make sure someone is home and not dead. Sometimes, yes, check with a neighbor. It is not rocket science.

These leave at the door orders have pretty much ended that but in cases where meet at the door orders are still happening, that still applies.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Look into internal operations. That’s where the problem is.


Internal operations has no bearing on the decision for an app driver to cancel an order after they leave and nothing needs to be changed internally for that. What needs to change, if this continues, is to deter drivers from stealing orders and hold them accountable if they do.


----------



## MissKris (Jan 11, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Uh......... 🙄 Yea I am the same "dude". Is that from memory or did you search my history?
> 
> This is off topic but I will bite. I still firmly stand by doing what you can to deliver an order, especially if you are a delivery employee of a shop. I have said it before and I will say it again. Someone, a person, a human being, not an AI, was hungry and ordered food. Your job (with the exception of leave at door app deliveries) is to find that person and deliver that food. So in the old days (and this can still apply), if you knock on the door and there is no answer, yes, you walk around the house and see if you can make contact with someone. Look in a window. Make sure someone is home and not dead. Sometimes, yes, check with a neighbor. It is not rocket science.
> 
> These leave at the door orders have pretty much ended that but in cases where meet at the door orders are still happening, that still applies.


How could I forget that ridiculousness 😂 Absolutely from memory. I wish I’d screenshot all the replies. Priceless.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

MissKris said:


> How could I forget that ridiculousness 😂 Absolutely from memory. I wish I’d screenshot all the replies. Priceless.


I find that funny actually. I would think my most memorable post here in the past 5 years would be the one about DoorDash telling the customer I was in the bathroom.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MissKris said:


> This is the same dude who, years ago (before “leave at door”) would relentlessly post that we are lazy and should go through any means to deliver our orders. If not home, we should be circling the house, looking in all the windows, then if not successful in locating the customer that way, we should go to the neighbors and ask where the customer might be.
> 
> He was ROASTED. It was glorious and so much fun to read the responses.


Not surprised (though bummed I wasn’t there to read it). This is the same person who writes about _mocking_ customer support for their English. It all fits.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Not surprised (though bummed I wasn’t there to read it). This is the same person who writes about _mocking_ customer support for their English. It all fits.


You took the bait. Someone from the forum (I am not saying who) now owes me $20. The bet was, if i made that post, would you, not anyone else, mention it on another post as a way to discredit me for whatever multiple reasons you would have. Congrats! 👏 I would not really mock support but I am happy to get $20. This is absolutely fantastic. 😛


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Internal operations has no bearing on the decision for an app driver to cancel an order after they leave and nothing needs to be changed internally for that. What needs to change, if this continues, is to deter drivers from stealing orders and hold them accountable if they do.


Lets make this simple. I’ll give you the answer you seek.

I think it’s a brilliant, well thought out plan, and will work beautifully.

There.

Feel free to show this to the owner. Don’t care.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> You took the bait. Someone from the forum (I am not saying who) now owes me $20. The bet was, if i made that post, would you, not anyone else, mention it on another post as a way to discredit me for whatever multiple reasons you would have. Congrats! 👏 I would not really mock support but I am happy to get $20. This is absolutely fantastic. 😛


No you didn’t. But I do know what you _did_ do though.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> No you didn’t. But I do know what you _did_ do though.


No that really did happened. Thanks!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

general thoughts on restaurant owners:

When I started driving Uber/Lyft 7 years ago, I went out of my way to introduce myself and become 'business friends' with as many local restaurant owners and managers as I could. I live in a metro area and the restaurants knew that drivers had the ability to recommend their place to riders. Establishing good relationships with the restaurants brought significant benefits, like free coffee, use of restrooms, hanging out late night in-between rides, even free or discounted meals - and occasionally being called directly to give a preferred customer a ride home.

With Eats, I see it the same way. If the owner/manager wants to weed out bad drivers, reduce product theft and improve service to their customers by registering drivers and charging a buck, I'm all for it - for the reasons above and more.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

gert2525 said:


> I also think the whole $1 thing is just a way for him to make more money off the orders and ill be damned as a broke ass app driver , that ill ve paying a restaurant owner to pick up my order, sounds like you're now in turn trying to run a scam!!!!


more money? It's not $1 an order - it would be $1 to register. No one is retiring to the Bahamas because the collect $50 in 6 months from driver registrations.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Uh......... 🙄 Yea I am the same "dude". Is that from memory or did you search my history?
> 
> This is off topic but I will bite. I still firmly stand by doing what you can to deliver an order, especially if you are a delivery employee of a shop. I have said it before and I will say it again. Someone, a person, a human being, not an AI, was hungry and ordered food. Your job (with the exception of leave at door app deliveries) is to find that person and deliver that food. So in the old days (and this can still apply), if you knock on the door and there is no answer, yes, you walk around the house and see if you can make contact with someone. Look in a window. Make sure someone is home and not dead. Sometimes, yes, check with a neighbor. It is not rocket science.
> 
> These leave at the door orders have pretty much ended that but in cases where meet at the door orders are still happening, that still applies.


I do my best to get the food to the customer but if they select a hand off delivery, it is their responsibility to be at the door. Walking around the house, looking in windows??? That’s what’s called a peeping Tom. It’s also a good way to get shot or attacked by a dog in my market. I have had many deliveries where the customer put the wrong house number in. If they don’t answer a call or text, I will just call support and they will tell me to either leave it or throw it away.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> No that really did happened. Thanks!


It didn’t. There is not ONE person on this forum who wouldn’t *expect* me to call you out on a totally ****** act, much less put money on it. They know me better than that.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Agreed with the replies above. Have him hire his own drivers, problem solved.


Apparently you didn't read all the details. He does have his own, "in house" drivers. So he does his own, and does 'app deliveries.' 

The system they have place actually sounds ingenious. If the tips are as good as advertised, I'd consider leaving the 'app gig' and no work for him.

You say he needs leverage to make such demands? Ok. What about all the orders, his restaurant alone, is generating. That's big business for the delivery service(s). Oh, and I'm sorry, is he not allowed to complain when drivers are clearly stealing from him? And clearly the 'platform companies' don't want to do anything about it.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> Yeah I'm throwing the BS flag on that 36 number. Sounds like your typical cheap ass (probably foreign) restaurant owner.


It's not as farfetched as you think it is. Don't underestimate people's ingenuity. Especially if the price point for the point is a bit higher; and you have joe schmo who the delivery service just hired off the street walking in there thinking, "I'd like to try this place out but not for the price."

And I totally believe that DD/UE don't want to do anything about it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

He still has no control over which drivers are sent to him. Extorting money and personal information from drivers is not ethical, to say nothing of the fact that drivers he declines to give orders to take a hit on AR and CR.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh no!!!!! I won’t get to deliver McD’s?!?!? Oh, woe is me!!!
> 
> I think Walmart should require signatures also.
> 
> ...


A couple of points to make here...

Walmart is SUPPOSED to require their delivery drivers to sign for the order when you get it in the vehicle. They also have an "in house" quality check system in place to make sure all your items are there. It still means the driver should still double check they have everything they need for the order.

Second point: having a restaurant require the driver to sign a receipt or invoice of the order upon pickup IS NOT a new concept. Restaurant owners have been doing it for years. My parents run a restaurant delivery service for 30 years now. You come in to pickup order, you verify order (either by checking or asking that everything is there), then you sign invoice to verify you (driver) pickup up order, then walk out with it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mozart27 said:


> A couple of points to make here...
> 
> Walmart is SUPPOSED to require their delivery drivers to sign for the order when you get it in the vehicle. They also have an "in house" quality check system in place to make sure all your items are there. It still means the driver should still double check they have everything they need for the order.
> 
> Second point: having a restaurant require the driver to sign a receipt or invoice of the order upon pickup IS NOT a new concept. Restaurant owners have been doing it for years. My parents run a restaurant delivery service for 30 years now. You come in to pickup order, you verify order (either by checking or asking that everything is there), then you sign invoice to verify you (driver) pickup up order, then walk out with it.


I don’t. Someone might. That’s their descision.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Mozart27 said:


> Apparently you didn't read all the details. He does have his own, "in house" drivers. So he does his own, and does 'app deliveries.'
> 
> The system they have place actually sounds ingenious. If the tips are as good as advertised, I'd consider leaving the 'app gig' and no work for him.
> 
> You say he needs leverage to make such demands? Ok. What about all the orders, his restaurant alone, is generating. That's big business for the delivery service(s). Oh, and I'm sorry, is he not allowed to complain when drivers are clearly stealing from him? And clearly the 'platform companies' don't want to do anything about it.


He can just eliminate the middle man (apps) and just hire even more ‘in house’ drivers during peak times. That’s the risks you take when having apps help run your business. If the apps aren’t compensating for the lost/stolen deliveries, he can always walk away if the losses > profits for continuing being on the app.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

F30 LOLZ said:


> He can just eliminate the middle man (apps) and just hire even more ‘in house’ drivers during peak times. That’s the risks you take when having apps help run your business. If the apps aren’t compensating for the lost/stolen deliveries, he can always walk away if the losses > profits for continuing being on the app.


the apps are for the convenience of customers, not the establishment.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> the apps are for the convenience of customers, not the establishment.


The apps are for the profit of the apps. They don’t care about establishment, customers or drivers.


----------



## joyforjoy (Apr 21, 2021)

1. Talking about stealing. He steals everything he cancels an app order and re-does it to in-house!!!

2. I understand wanting to cut down on thieves but he wants me to give him my drivers license info. No. 

3. Now if his operation is quick, has perks, and nets me GOOD tips, I might think about it. However, if I have to go through all this I might as well deliver for a national brand. Like he needs to really make it worth my time or his customers tip big.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I find that funny actually. I would think my most memorable post here in the past 5 years would be the one about DoorDash telling the customer I was in the bathroom.


Since you brought it up, you are 100% correct!!! That one is in the Food Delivery “Hall of Fame”!!! And gets rated 4 laughing emoji !!!

I don’t know if you remember but shortly after your post that guy from Detroit @kingcorey did the same thing and the restaurant refused to give him the food!

Looks like @MissKris has been around since 2018 so maybe they remember that one!

We had many laughs in the early days of the Food Delivery forum, there was quit a cast of characters back then. Sadly, very few of them are left on the forum. Most are long gone. I doubt there are even many long timers left to remember that post, a true classic. That post spawned the phrase to “pull a Jax”!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

The Jax said:


> Uh......... 🙄 Yea I am the same "dude". Is that from memory or did you search my history?
> 
> This is off topic but I will bite. I still firmly stand by doing what you can to deliver an order, especially if you are a delivery employee of a shop. I have said it before and I will say it again. Someone, a person, a human being, not an AI, was hungry and ordered food. Your job (with the exception of leave at door app deliveries) is to find that person and deliver that food. So in the old days (and this can still apply), if you knock on the door and there is no answer, yes, you walk around the house and see if you can make contact with someone. Look in a window. Make sure someone is home and not dead. Sometimes, yes, check with a neighbor. It is not rocket science.
> 
> These leave at the door orders have pretty much ended that but in cases where meet at the door orders are still happening, that still applies.


We are not the actual delivery drivers or should I say we're not the employee of the establishments that we deliver for, it's actually in our contract, I am only supposed to make a reasonable effort to deliver food items, and a reasonable effort to find my passengers, I do deliver food orders, and so far I have not missed a delivery I have come close once last week, it went to an apartment complex that had many individual buildings like most of them they have numbers on the building and the individual residents also have numbers and yes they are different each building they go from like 1 to 30 then 31 to 60 then 61 to 90 and so on and so on, the customer apparently the wrong building number but the correct door number I did make two attempts to find the passenger and I did find them but I wasn't going to go to a third building I would have marked it undelivery, we're out here to make money I don't know what you're out here to do,

And yes I did call and text they did not respond,

Oh and let me also add they were acting as if they were a little bit upset because I knocked on the door, because it delivery said leave at door, it took me about 30 seconds to actually explain to them the era which I should not have had to do,

I know some of you deliver food that you think is safer than picking up passengers, what the hell is safer about delivery walking through apartment complex late at night at a place you don't live maybe having to bring food to somebody's door of someone you don't know are knocking on their door and they don't want you to knock on it, delivering food is not safer.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Atavar said:


> The apps are for the profit of the apps. They don’t care about establishment, customers or drivers.


"profit of the apps"? lol... let's see... that would be Uber, DD, etc... who make more because the their apps make it convenient for the customer to spend money, through the app instead of directly with the retailer. But you knew that.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> "profit of the apps"? lol... let's see... that would be Uber, DD, etc... who make more because the their apps make it convenient for the customer to spend money, through the app instead of directly with the retailer. But you knew that.


They make money because nobody else is offering the service and they are all under the same umbrella so they don’t care who gets it. 
That’s how they get away with getting three prices for anything the customer orders. 
But you knew that .


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I know some of you deliver food that you think is safer than picking up passengers, what the hell is safer about delivery walking through apartment complex late at night at a place you don't live maybe having to bring food to somebody's door of someone you don't know are knocking on their door and they don't want you to knock on it, delivering food is not safer.


Well on another note, years ago, I did deliver in New Jack City (Philadelphia) late at night when the restaurants were closed in the burbs so I could keep making cash. Lots of Red Bull and Coffee. This was back when it was bad but not, like it is now, which is really really bad. I am a large build guy and most people do not mess with me but I will say I had two occurrences where I was "attempted" to be held up. You know, 2am and thugs with nothing to do. However, I was smart about it. First, i had (still have) a safe in my car with all my cash, credit cards, license, etc. Second, I had a proximity kill switch installed on my car (uses a SEER Tag) where if someone tried to steal my car, it would stall after it got enough away from the tag on my belt. So long story short, I have nothing on me except my phone and it was a $50 android phone. So I just show them I have nothing on me but they are welcome to the food. Both times they took the food. Then I get back to my car and leave the area, contact support, then go back online and keep delivering.

There is no way I would do that now. It has literally became a war zone in those bad areas now. So much worse. I typically have no fear of the inner city but I am also not stupid. Let those idiots continue to kill each other. I will keep myself out of the equation by telling those customers who live there, that order from the restaurants in the nice areas that they can go to hell as I cancel.


----------

